# The Votum - Ps. 124:8



## Bernard_Marx (Sep 22, 2004)

"Our help is in the name of the LORD; who has made heaven and earth." -Ps. 124:8

These are the opening words used be the Canadian Reformed Churches to begin the Worship Service. It is called the Votum. As far as I'm aware it's understood that this verse is used as a general confession of the congregation of its depandance on God and as a reminder of why the church has gathered.

What is the historical background behind this practice?

What is the theological significance?

What legitimate role does the Votum play in worship? [/i]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 23, 2004)

G. VanDooren, in his little book [i:de5deead3c]The Beauty of Reformed Liturgy,[/i:de5deead3c] (1980, Premire Publishing, Winnipeg, Manitoba, 4th printing, 1996) addresses this question on pp. 24-25. These articles were first printed serially in [i:de5deead3c]Clarion.[/i:de5deead3c]


----------



## Scott (Sep 23, 2004)

Richard:

Is the votum something said by the people, the pastor, or everybody?

The Orthodox Presbyterian BCO describes the parts of worship like this:

[quote:2a3101188e]1. As a service of public worship is in its essence a meeting of God and his people, the parts of the service are of two kinds: those which are performed on behalf of God, and those which are performed by the congregation. In the former the worshippers are receptive, in the latter they are active. It is reasonable that these two elements be made to alternate as far as possible.[/quote:2a3101188e]

It sounds to me like the votum is the beginning of the dialogue between God and His covenant people, with the people speaking to God and awaiting His response (via the pastor). I would be curious to see what Van Dooren or others have to say. 

Scott


----------



## Scott (Sep 23, 2004)

Bruce: Is this the complete set of Van Dooren's articles:
http://www.spindleworks.com/library/vandor/beauty.htm

They look wonderful and I am eager to read them. Thanks for the recommendation.

Scott


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2004)

The term Votum is new to me, but I am familiar with a general call to worship, often but not always in my experience from the Psalms. I am also familiar with the benediction at the end of a worship service. I have wondered about whether these are consistent with the Regulative Principle of Worship and I believe that they are, but I have read virtually nothing on this specific subject. Are there any sources out there that address this?


----------



## Scott (Sep 23, 2004)

I think nearly all liturgies of the Reformation had a call to worship and a benediction. Without a call to worship, you may not really have worship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2004)

[quote:9719d62fa3="Scott"]Without a call to worship, you may not really have worship.[/quote:9719d62fa3]

I think you are right about this, but I guess the question arises in my mind as to why the call to worship and the benediction are not listed as elements of worship in the WCF.


----------



## Scott (Sep 24, 2004)

They are prayers.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2004)

You may be right, but I think of them as closer akin to reading scripture. Both in my experience involve reading or citing a text from God's word.


----------

